# Spilled entire beer in backseat



## uberlady (Jun 22, 2014)

Great. Totally drunk & sloppy, late 30s jerkoffs in my car. Started eating hoagies after a wawa trip in the backseat. Heard a can crack open and an uh oh, there is beer everywhere. Can I just get the backseat professionally shampooed? Or do I have to get a full detail? I hit cleaning fee. Feel bad for the guy that ordered the ride because he was fine. It was his 2 loser friends that were nightmares. 2 minutes into the ride, they bring up anal sex and then when the guy that spilled the beer gets out of my car, he asks me for a ********. Yeah, complete slobs. NO OPEN CONTAINERS IN MY CAR! My car now smells disgusting. How ironic bc the first thing they said when they got into my car was a compliment on how great it smelled. Sorry for the rant, I'm so mad.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Sorry to hear that, it's a shame how some people behave.

My car wash place would take a look and give me a quote on all options
then I can decide.

All the best to you, bad karma for the jerks.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

If it just spilled on the bottom portion of the seat they can take the seat out of the car and give it a good steam cleaning to kill any bacteria, extract the cleaning solution then leave it out in the sun to dry out.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

uberlady said:


> Great. Totally drunk & sloppy, late 30s jerkoffs in my car. Started eating hoagies after a wawa trip in the backseat. Heard a can crack open and an uh oh, there is beer everywhere. Can I just get the backseat professionally shampooed? Or do I have to get a full detail? I hit cleaning fee. Feel bad for the guy that ordered the ride because he was fine. It was his 2 loser friends that were nightmares. 2 minutes into the ride, they bring up anal sex and then when the guy that spilled the beer gets out of my car, he asks me for a ********. Yeah, complete slobs. NO OPEN CONTAINERS IN MY CAR! My car now smells disgusting. How ironic bc the first thing they said when they got into my car was a compliment on how great it smelled. Sorry for the rant, I'm so mad.


Definitely report this to your uber office for opened container enroute, the cleaning, and the sexual harassment. The customer is responsible for his passengers and should probably be deactivated. As with any cleaning, besides asking for the cleaning fee also take pictures of it right away and take some notes about the incident. Get it cleaned properly (can probably photo the stains at that point also) and send uber the copy of the pictures and receipts if needed. Do not feel sorry for him or that you should have to put up with this.


----------



## ubearx (Jun 29, 2014)

I have perforated leather sits. Can't imagine how I would clean it


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

ubearx said:


> I have perforated leatger sits. Can't imagine how I would clean it


No Food to be eaten, no drink unless served by the driver. No mess to clean up.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> No Food to be eaten, no drink unless served by the driver. No mess to clean up.


Ideally yes. But what is the ratings impact for enforcing this?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

grams777 said:


> Ideally yes. But what is the ratings impact for enforcing this?


Drove away from 4 lovely Ladies coming out of a Chicken burger shop loaded with half-eaten burgers last night at 2am. No Way! Cancelled no charge.

They called me 3 times to abuse me, I thought I was letting go to voice mail. I was wrong!

I'd forgotten that it was diverted to my sleeping wife who was woken to the rants and language of pissed off 20 year olds..

I copped worse than a 1 Star when I got home!


----------



## chedda1212 (Jul 31, 2014)

I haven't even thought about how I would handle cleaning my car of vomit. I have nice Clazzio seat covers, so I suppose I would take those off as soon as I could and hose them down, hoping nothing seeped into the actual seats.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

chedda1212 said:


> I haven't even thought about how I would handle cleaning my car of vomit. I have nice Clazzio seat covers, so I suppose I would take those off as soon as I could and hose them down, hoping nothing seeped into the actual seats.


How do you like the Clazzio covers?
Is it the leather one?
Black?


----------



## chedda1212 (Jul 31, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> How do you like the Clazzio covers?
> Is it the leather one?
> Black?


They're really nice. Mine are black and red with red stitching. For less than $600, it beats going to upholsterer. The quality is top-notch.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Sorry to hear this happened to you, uberlady. Really, really sorry. Thanks for posting and not turning in your phone that day. Press the issue with your office, get this customer to pay the hell up or be booted from the system.
I always try to see my passengers before they see me. There is currently no penalty for canceling and speeding away from a headache.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Anyone have a rough number on what the frequency of passengers like this are, assuming you only pick up 4.6-4.9? Sounds like I may need to be ready to fake car trouble, pull to the side, and get out and on the phone. I was going to post about being ready to remove someone from your car, but faced with belligerence, that's a tall order and making shit up as to why you cannot continue the trip seems way more effective.


----------



## Andy J (Jul 17, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> Anyone have a rough number on what the frequency of passengers like this are, assuming you only pick up 4.6-4.9? Sounds like I may need to be ready to fake car trouble, pull to the side, and get out and on the phone. I was going to post about being ready to remove someone from your car, but faced with belligerence, that's a tall order and making shit up as to why you cannot continue the trip seems way more effective.


I think frequency would be very dependent on the times of the day that you are driving, so coming up with a number is not easy. When I do drive late at night, some passengers even comment on how great of a service Uber is because it solves the issue of drunk driving.... Those making such comments are the "reasonably drunk" riders. Those beyond that stage of drunkenness can't even think much.

I think your idea of faking car trouble instead of facing belligerence is a good one. I guess you most likely would then get rated a 1 after the car had failed and passengers had to look for another ride. But I presume you wouldn't get a much better rating if you confronted the passengers and told them to get out of your car due to their behavior....


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

I mean, if you kick someone out you're obviously getting a 1-star and a full-throated complaint and probably assaulted, as opposed to a 1/2/3-star and a "What a ripoff!". Always remember to e-mail the office before they do. And you've got to be ready to absorb a 1-star, or you'll find yourself making some very, very bad decisions.
And at first I was all like "No driving after 9pm!". But then I realize I do this to make money.


----------



## Farlance (Jul 29, 2014)

Actually, if you submit photos of the damage, trip numbers and a receipt for having your vehicle professionally cleaned (just the mess; Price needs to match the damage and not be well above) via support ticket, we reimburse you for this sort of thing.

I say this as someone who did not eat tonight knowing I'd be spending 6-8 hours staring at photos of vomit to apply cleaning fee reimbursements.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

uberlady said:


> How ironic bc the first thing they said when they got into my car was a compliment on how great it smelled.


Which, given the gents' overall behavior, makes you wonder if the spill was intentional.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Farlance said:


> Actually, if you submit photos of the damage, trip numbers and a receipt for having your vehicle professionally cleaned (just the mess; Price needs to match the damage and not be well above) via support ticket, we reimburse you for this sort of thing.
> 
> I say this as someone who did not eat tonight knowing I'd be spending 6-8 hours staring at photos of vomit to apply cleaning fee reimbursements.


What about VIDEO evidence Noble Farlance?

How would it be if this guy barfed inside a car - could it be written off?


----------



## uberlady (Jun 22, 2014)

I took the photos of the spill with my Uber iphone, is there a way to send those pictures to Uber?


----------



## uberlady (Jun 22, 2014)

I guess I will take a picture of a picture, ughhh, I thought it would be more direct using that dumb iphone. Btw, I did get my car professionally cleaned at an auto detailing place. They only charged $26 and that rancid, sour smell is completely gone! Hooray.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

uberlady said:


> I guess I will take a picture of a picture, ughhh, I thought it would be more direct using that dumb iphone. Btw, I did get my car professionally cleaned at an auto detailing place. They only charged $26 and that rancid, sour smell is completely gone! Hooray.


When you send the photos and receipt in mention how early it was in your shift and that you were going to work X hours more.


----------



## uberlady (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks, oc_driverx. I did mention it in the email. I got a return email before I submitted the email with pics with all sorts of new info that I had no idea about and was not informed of when I first reported the incident. Learning lesson for all right here....

*"You can send the pictures to [email protected]. Please include a picture of the damage or mess, and a receipt for cleaning. We must receive all information within 48 hours of the trip for us to bill the rider.

As a reminder, a cleaning fee applies to a mess caused by your client that 
• Prevents you from continuing to accept dispatches for 1 hour or more
• Causes a noticeable and significant stain and/or odor

You will not be eligible for a cleaning fee if: 
• You accept another trip request within 1 hour of ending a trip where you reported a cleaning fee
• You complete any trips between the incident and the date & time on the cleaning receipt (if professionally cleaned).

Once we have received the photos and receipt, we will determine the appropriate fee based on the cost of cleaning, severity of damage and lost productivity."
*
Swell that I was never told by my local office about all these conditions!


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

uberlady said:


> *Once we have received the photos and receipt, we will determine the appropriate fee based on the cost of cleaning, severity of damage and lost productivity."*
> Swell that I was never told by my local office about all these conditions!


My goodness. They need to have some type of comprehensive driver policy and procedure manual. How would anyone know all this at the time?


----------



## uberlady (Jun 22, 2014)

Totally agree, grams. I'll let you know how things turn out.


----------



## TomNashville (Jul 20, 2014)

Farlance said:


> Actually, if you submit photos of the damage, trip numbers and a receipt for having your vehicle professionally cleaned (just the mess; Price needs to match the damage and not be well above) via support ticket, we reimburse you for this sort of thing.
> 
> I say this as someone who did not eat tonight knowing I'd be spending 6-8 hours staring at photos of vomit to apply cleaning fee reimbursements.


How many vomit pics do you see daily? I ask because I have done over 850 rides, and I drive late night all the time, and have only had 1 vomiting incident to date. So, to me the incidence rate should be less than 0.1%.


----------



## TomNashville (Jul 20, 2014)

grams777 said:


> My goodness. They need to have some type of comprehensive driver policy and procedure manual. How would anyone know all this at the time?


I like Lyft's policy. I rated the rider 1-star, noted in the comments "puked in car", took 3 pics of the puke (one is my profile pic) and a pic of the receipt for cleaning ($11), and I was given an extra $150 on that week's pay and an additional $100 on the next week's pay.


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

5 months, 464 rides, and I got my first vomit inside the car, tonight. Just before the 2am bar rush, too. Taking it in for cleaning first thing in the morning when the wash opens at 8am. If the fee policy is the same here as the East Coast mentioned above, I should see a lot of lost productivity adjustment (bar fares, plus morning airport runs are common for me).


----------



## GordonShumway (Sep 1, 2014)

With the rates so low,we will begin to see more of these puking accidents more often now. seems the safer alternative is to just not drive past midnight anymore.


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

GordonShumway said:


> With the rates so low,we will begin to see more of these puking accidents more often now. seems the safer alternative is to just not drive past midnight anymore.


Except that after midnight is when it is most lucrative, on the weekends especially. Oh, and that vomit I had back in August, the original $10 fare was adjusted to $75 (uber still got 20% from this), and an additional $50 cleaning fee (no 20%). So it was a sizable compensation. I had the seat and floor detailed for $18.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

My ver,y best private clients once asked me to pick their teenage daughter and friend from a party.

Friend got sick in the car! I arrived at family ranch and Mum was waiting up so I asked her for some throwaway towels to clean up.

to my surprise out comes mum again With rubber gloves, bucket of water, disinfectant scrubbing brush and insist on cleaning up the mess.

i couldn't believe what i was seeing a multimillionairess, Casino/Hotels/ Resort owner surrounded by her million dollar stud horses on her knees scrubbing out my car after her daughter's friend's accident. I couldn't convince her to hand over the cleaning task. And she paid for new mats!

Some folk are rolled gold champions, no airs and graces, just want to do the right thing.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

ubearx said:


> I have perforated leather sits. Can't imagine how I would clean it


Yeah, our Mercedes has those, fortunately, we don't get many people drinking or eating in that car.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

UberSonic said:


> Except that after midnight is when it is most lucrative, on the weekends especially. Oh, and that vomit I had back in August, the original $10 fare was adjusted to $75 (uber still got 20% from this), and an additional $50 cleaning fee (no 20%). So it was a sizable compensation. I had the seat and floor detailed for $18.


Still not enough IMO, you lose runs while out of service, that is why most car services charge hundreds of dollars for the cleaning.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Four must haves for our bus and Limo:

http://m.homedepot.com/p/Gonzo-32-oz-Odor-Elimination-for-Homes-OEH26/100352016

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001TEK4HU/?tag=ubne0c-20
(Usually at Bed, bath and Beyond)

http://www.zorbx.com/newsite/try_zorbx.asp

I don't like Ozium as much, it seems to have a lingering smell


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Caution to newbies doing this full time: you cannot write off lost rides due to accidents, puke, etc. Therefore, if you are doing this full time, make sure you have a vehicle which can quickly be turned around and put back on the streets. Invest in WeatherTek mats and leather seats or really good canvas covers.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Got my first puke somewhere between 250-300 rides. Sent Uber the pics of vomit. 
They took 4 days to reply, because apparently there's a photo size limit of the emails you send them. They replied and said sorry that it happened, $200 will be deposited onto your next pay statement. No receipt for cleaning was asked for, which is good, because I spent 5 hours over three days repeatedly shampooing, scrubbing, spraying deodorizers, etc. I would have been pissed if they came back to me and said they needed a receipt.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> No Food to be eaten, no drink unless served by the driver. No mess to clean up.





grams777 said:


> Ideally yes. But what is the ratings impact for enforcing this?


Try HARD not to be a ratings *****. Tell the customers that the food rides in the front seat with you or the trunk. Any attitude....just drive away and cancel the trip. Do not negotiate AFTER the customers are in the car. Do it before the trip begins and they (and their food) are outside.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

uberlady said:


> Started eating hoagies after a wawa trip in the backseat. Heard a can crack open and an uh oh, there is beer everywhere.


How'd they get in your car with hoagies and at least one beer? Rule #1 under My Car, My Rules
https://uberpeople.net/threads/my-car-my-rules.4053/#post-43060


----------



## Samhain13 (Aug 24, 2014)

My suggestion would be have a wireless camera set up to monitor your rider's activities. If you pick up a rider who is being drunk/angry/assorted ******baggery, film it and attach the vid to your tickets of complaint to Uber. Plenty of drunkards/dipshits could be booted off the system as a result. 

Just a thought.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Samhain13 said:


> Plenty of drunkards/dipshits could be booted off the system as a result.


Assuming Uber would boot ANY paying customer off the system for anything less than physical assault.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

uberlady said:


> I took the photos of the spill with my Uber iphone, is there a way to send those pictures to Uber?


Plug your phone into your computer. It should ask you if you want to download photos.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

High class uber clientele


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Our goal is to be cheaper than public transportation and more subservient.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Another example of Uber's duplicity towards the Drivers.

https://support.uber.com/hc/en-us/articles/201830876-What-Is-this-cleaning-fee-


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/uberdrivers/comments/2ih8mh


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

grams777 said:


> Ideally yes. But what is the ratings impact for enforcing this?


Look....this is my suggestion for dealing with this....

Should you have to do something that might cause you to take a ratings hit....document the ride number and what happened.

If you notice a hit, go talk to uber. They usually are pretty understanding of it.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

uberlady said:


> I guess I will take a picture of a picture, ughhh, I thought it would be more direct using that dumb iphone. Btw, I did get my car professionally cleaned at an auto detailing place.  They only charged $26 and that rancid, sour smell is completely gone! Hooray.


Congrats!!!


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

uberlady said:


> 2 minutes into the ride, they bring up anal sex and then when the guy that spilled the beer gets out of my car, he asks me for a ********.


Classy guy, asks for a ********


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Another example of Uber's duplicity towards the Drivers.
> 
> https://support.uber.com/hc/en-us/articles/201830876-What-Is-this-cleaning-fee-
> 
> ...


Gotta love how Uber has driver's backs so much that they won't even pay actual cleaning costs. Imagine a pax taking a bat to your doors and windows for some reason and you get $100.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Gotta love how Uber has driver's backs so much that they won't even pay actual cleaning costs. Imagine a pax taking a bat to your doors and windows for some reason and you get $100.


In that case you just call the police, very easy, problem solved.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> In that case you just call the police, very easy, problem solved.


Calling the cops is obvious. But what if they aren't caught? Personally, if someone took a bat to my vehicle, I'd take that as reason to be "in fear for my life", and take 2nd amendment remedies. My concern would be recovering damages.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Calling the cops is obvious. But what if they aren't caught? Personally, if someone took a bat to my vehicle, I'd take that as reason to be "in fear for my life", and take 2nd amendment remedies. My concern would be recovering damages.


You can't have a gun in NYC unless you're rich or a thug. Even in Nashville you can't just shoot anyone you want.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> You can't have a gun in NYC unless you're rich or a thug. Even in Nashville you can't just shoot anyone you want.


In Nashville, we have Castle doctrine. You have the authority to use lethal force without the possibility of being sued as long as you have reasonable fear for your life or great bodily injury or the life or great bodily injury of others. You also don't have to have a CWP to carry a gun in your vehicle here. It's freaking awesome!


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> In Nashville, we have Castle doctrine. You have the authority to use lethal force without the possibility of being sued as long as you have reasonable fear for your life or great bodily injury or the life or great bodily injury of others. You also don't have to have a CWP to carry a gun in your vehicle here. It's freaking awesome!


That includes your car ?


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> That includes your car ?


Reasonable fear for life or great bodily injury are the key words. This means if you are parked in a tight spot, or if windows are broken/multiple attackers, you can be reasonably certain of great bodily harm. And if the other guy is dead, there's only 1 side to the story. One thing I forgot to mention: castle doctrine/stand your ground also removes your duty to flee.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

Not a rant at all. **** those guys. Hopefully you stopped driving so Uber could see that you weren't able to operate after the spillage.


----------



## D_the Driver (Oct 3, 2015)

Walkersm said:


> If it just spilled on the bottom portion of the seat they can take the seat out of the car and give it a good steam cleaning to kill any bacteria, extract the cleaning solution then leave it out in the sun to dry out.


i would take it a professional car wash and bill the customer


----------



## D_the Driver (Oct 3, 2015)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Our goal is to be cheaper than public transportation and more subservient.


i know the cab companies hate us.


----------



## D_the Driver (Oct 3, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> High class uber clientele


you will probably get some executive telling you to get him to the airport and step on it!


----------

